# Windows 10: LR CC crashes if I change from library to development module -HELP PLEASE



## lightroomer (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

if I change from the lib module to the development module LR CC crashes. I accept every tipp. I am using windows 10. I am not sure, but I believe that it has once worked in Win 10. Can it be a catalogue thing? Please help me, I do not know what to do now


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 7, 2015)

I would first try to disable the GPU acceleration found in Preferences under Performance


----------



## lightroomer (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Jim,

you pointed in the right direction: if I want to deactivate it LR crashes at once. Nevertheless, the question is, how can I deactivate it without starting LR? Is there a registry entry which I can edit?

Edit: Just realized that new ATI drivers for Windows 10 are available. I just downloading them.


----------



## YAOG (Aug 7, 2015)

Disable your GPU display card and the screen will look scary.  Fire up LR, disable the GPU exit LR and enable your fancy GPU display card. Then you are good.


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 7, 2015)

As I posted elsewhere, this was happening to me too...
Changing some settings in AMD Catalyst Control Center solved it.

::::::
Just like to add my experience with upgrading this Win7/64 laptop to Win10/64..

It  seemed to upgrade my AMD video card driver to presumably the latest  one..  LR started crashing often, mainly when switching back TO the  develop module.  I found an obscure solution via Adobe forums to change  the Gaming/3D Application Settings of the graphics card, under 'Frame  Rate Control' to always Wait for Vertical Refresh, and to use OpenGL  Triple Buffering.  Solved all the crashing issues and seems to be  working fine now.

The thread I found that on also seemed to hint  at such a thing working for Nvidea too, if one is having problems..   It's just that those settings are found elsewhere.


----------



## YAOG (Aug 7, 2015)

It looks like you are not on LRCC 2015 which is what the OP is running, not that I think it makes a difference with regards to this problem.  Also which AMD video card and driver versions are you on?  The AMD Catalyst 14.9 running 14.3 driver package is working fine with GPU enabled.  The problems started for me with LRCC 2015 and the 15.X AMD drivers.


----------



## lightroomer (Aug 7, 2015)

YAOG, 

Now I could disabling GPU acceleration and all works fine again. BTW: The acceleration did not speed up my workflow anyway. Thanks for your help


----------



## lightroomer (Aug 7, 2015)

Hoggy, your settings in CCC are working also for me without crashing if GPU acceleration is enabled. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 7, 2015)

YAOG said:


> It looks like you are not on LRCC 2015 which is what the OP is running, not that I think it makes a difference with regards to this problem.  Also which AMD video card and driver versions are you on?  The AMD Catalyst 14.9 running 14.3 driver package is working fine with GPU enabled.  The problems started for me with LRCC 2015 and the 15.X AMD drivers.



I think I might have been on 14.4 - whichever one Adobe was recommending due to issues with the latest drivers.  I made sure to not upgrade past that for that reason.  However, after installing Win10/64 was when I started having the freezes.  It was then that I looked at the version listed in the AMD Catalyst Control Center and it was now listing 15.20-150602a-184724E.  So I'm thinking it has to have been the Win10 upgrade that upgraded the video card driver.

The video card is the one on the integrated APU A8-3500M -- AMD Radeon HD 6620G


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 7, 2015)

lightroomer said:


> Hoggy, your settings in CCC are working also for me without crashing if GPU acceleration is enabled. Thanks for your help.



Great to know.  I'm so glad I found that obscure fix.  It didn't seem like it was going to possibly help, but low-and-behold it DID!  I also set that fix to be application-specific, just in case other programs needed it the original way.

This one is under strange but true.   For me I do notice some good speedups in the GPU areas that Adobe implemented so far.


----------



## YAOG (Aug 7, 2015)

lightroomer said:


> Hoggy, your settings in CCC are working also for me without crashing if GPU acceleration is enabled. Thanks for your help.



What version drivers are you using with Hoggy's settings?  Are you on 15.2 or newer?  

I'm on LRCC 20151.1 and had to go back to 14.3 drivers to get GPU enabled to work without making other changes to the settings settings, GPU acceleration makes a noticeable difference in rendering quality.  I have an Asus AMD R9 285 display card, I think it takes a certain level of GPU performance to see a improvement in performance with GPU enabled especially with all files running off fast SSD drives.


----------



## lightroomer (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, I am now on 15.2. I don't recognize really an improvement in speed by activating the GPU acceleration. I started a poll here in the forums about this topic. You can use the forums search to find it


----------



## lightroomer (Aug 7, 2015)

Here it is: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...ith-Hardware-acceleration&p=165181#post165181


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 7, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> I think I might have been on 14.4 - whichever one Adobe was recommending due to issues with the latest drivers.



Yup, either roll back to 14.4 or 14.12 is the word from Adobe until AMD fix the problem in their driver.


----------



## YAOG (Aug 7, 2015)

lightroomer said:


> Yes, I am now on 15.2. I don't recognize really an improvement in speed by activating the GPU acceleration. I started a poll here in the forums about this topic. You can use the forums search to find it



I had a slow down when updating to LrCC 2015 and none of the two later updates improved the speed or the freezing with AMD 15.2 driver package.  I had to revert to AMD 14.3 drivers to get the GPU to work but that did not make LrCC 2015 faster then it was under the previous LrCC releases.  There is an improvement in the rendering quality and speed but it is still slower than before LrCC 2015.  I am running dual Dell U2410 panels at 1920x1280, not sure if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 7, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yup, either roll back to 14.4 or 14.12 is the word from Adobe until AMD fix the problem in their driver.



So far it's working perfectly fine now with 15.20 and those Catalyst settings.  Possibly even better than fine, although that could be entirely a placebo effect - by just knowing I'm running the latest drivers.  However it does seem to run much more smoothly now, with no 'black-box flickering' when going into or switching images in Develop - possibly because of the OpenGL Triple Buffering setting if I had to hazard a wild guess.

YAOG, you may even want to try the latest AMD driver yourself with the mentioned Catalyst settings..  Just make sure to create a restore point before updating the driver and changing those Catalyst settings, so you can simply roll back if it doesn't work right.

Also though, people do need to keep in mind that there are only a few select areas that are currently accelerated by the GPU at this point in the LR-GPU story - and that there is a timing trade-off when it has to load the image into the GPU..  Namely it helps when in crop-mode, adjusting the basic sliders, and placing & repositioning grads(and I think radials too).  Things like brush painting (spot-heal-brush/adj-brush/grad-brush/radial-brush) are not (can't wait till it _is_ though, for sure).


----------

